# Part 2, crazy shots, uncomfortable positions....



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

This is the part 2 of the other video!

Take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

WOW! Switching hands, jumpshot and Hendrix? What else do we need for entertaining?

{Slingshot Freesyle Championships}

Thanks for sharing my friend!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You are an outstanding shot ; -)

wll


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

What? No standing on your head? No behind the back shots?

Please know I am absolutely kidding. Your shooting is amazing. I also really like your video editing style.

Thank you so much for sharing with us.

Sasq.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> WOW! Switching hands, jumpshot and Hendrix? What else do we need for entertaining?
> 
> {Slingshot Freesyle Championships}
> 
> Thanks for sharing my friend!


Hello my Friend!!

"Hendrix" hahah that shot has already a name!

Thanks!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wll said:


> You are an outstanding shot ; -)
> 
> wll


Thanks wll, always nice to read something from you!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

wyosasquatch said:


> What? No standing on your head? No behind the back shots?
> 
> Please know I am absolutely kidding. Your shooting is amazing. I also really like your video editing style.
> 
> ...


  "back shots...." haha perhaps the next time!

Today I tried to shoot while I was balancing a broom on my head but I almost shot the window! hahaha

Take care bud

Volp


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Volp said:


> wyosasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > What? No standing on your head? No behind the back shots?
> ...


How about a spinning plate on a stick?

Sasq.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Awesome shooting my friend!

Cheers,

omanico


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That was very entertaining to watch. Don't know how many takes that took you but I loved the energy you kept. Now I'm stuck on youtube for the next hour checking out you vids. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OH NOOOooooo ....

Juggling, one-handed push ups, drawing with your teeth, flying jump shots, and ambidextrous shooting. And to top it off, you exude a great sense of humor and fun. I give up, already!!!!!

Great shooting, as always ... and a lovely video.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

The Force is strong in you . incredible shooting. Love how you made it fun.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

An incredible performance Volp! Everything seems to be so easy! Thanks for entertaining us! You put a big smile on my face


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

A man and his slingshot . . . its a beautiful thing!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy man, crazy man! I think it's California that makes you so happy.......I feel like leaving Italy and move over there....cheers! Bob.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

omanico said:


> Awesome shooting my friend!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> omanico


Thanks my Friend!!



RyanJL said:


> That was very entertaining to watch. Don't know how many takes that took you but I loved the energy you kept. Now I'm stuck on youtube for the next hour checking out you vids. :thumbsup:


All my videos on youtube? hahaha some are very boring 

Thanks a lot RyanJL



Charles said:


> OH NOOOooooo ....
> 
> Juggling, one-handed push ups, drawing with your teeth, flying jump shots, and ambidextrous shooting. And to top it off, you exude a great sense of humor and fun. I give up, already!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles! :wave:



Oahu1 said:


> The Force is strong in you . incredible shooting. Love how you made it fun.


The power of the universe! 

Thanks bud!



flicks said:


> An incredible performance Volp! Everything seems to be so easy! Thanks for entertaining us! You put a big smile on my face


I am happy that you enjoyed!

Take care Flicks



SonoftheRepublic said:


> A man and his slingshot . . . its a beautiful thing!


AMEN! 



Bob Fionda said:


> Happy man, crazy man! I think it's California that makes you so happy.......I feel like leaving Italy and move over there....cheers! Bob.


Perhaps it is true!  but when I was in Italy I was almost the same!

Grazie Bob!!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, love those videos!!! You crack me up! Amazing skills set of shooting! You've covered to muscle up, one armed plank, the running jump shot, how about a burpee incorporated into a video??!!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Volp,
You have a growing following because you are taking the sport into new territory.
Bravo!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Oh man, love those videos!!! You crack me up! Amazing skills set of shooting! You've covered to muscle up, one armed plank, the running jump shot, how about a burpee incorporated into a video??!!


Burpee!? It could be a good idea 

Thanks a lot Ifab25!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Volp,
> You have a growing following because you are taking the sport into new territory.
> Bravo!


this is one of the most important compliments I ever received!!

Thanks a lot

Volp


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Volp

Great shooting, great entertainment and great fun. You demonstrate your incredible talent in a way that even non slingshot enthusiasts will enjoy. Well done and keep em coming!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Spireshot said:


> Hi Volp
> 
> Great shooting, great entertainment and great fun. You demonstrate your incredible talent in a way that even non slingshot enthusiasts will enjoy. Well done and keep em coming!


I was very happy to read your comment!! Because you saw and you wrote what was my point, my goal! To give fun no just a shooters but to a non slingshot enthusiast too. I saw in my experience with people that sometimes I wad saying " with a slingshot you can light a match or I can hit this target 10 times at 20mt.....ect" and they were saying " nice, good shooter" but when I said"I can hit a soda can on my skate, up side down, jumping...." They told me " wooow let me see!!!" The people that are not slingshot enthusiasts are attract with fun stuff more than harder shots. 
Thanks a lot for your comment!!


----------

